# Final Round. Soprano. Deh vieni, non tadar: Sayaao, Freni



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am guessing this is how you convey the Portuguese spelling of her name.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This is easy for me. 

I voted for Freni in the first round and Schwarzkopf in the second, so Freni wins this easily for me. Of the two she is the one who gives a much more layered performance. Sayão is nice, but Freni, like Schwarzkopf, gives me context and makes it so much more than just a nice tune.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I cant get by the fact that Sayao sounds a bit like an old lady on here to me. Freni takes it!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Freni. ...........................


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am guessing this is how you convey the Portuguese spelling of her name.]


No, SOF, there’s a diacritic mark above the "a" to denote a nasal sound or there is not. There's no second way to spell Sayao in Portuguese or Brazilian Portuguese.

I voted for both these ladies, but I must give it to Freni here.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> No, SOF, there a diacritic mark above the "a" to denote a nasal sound or there is not. There's no second way to spell Sayao in Portuguese or Brazilian Portuguese.
> 
> I voted for both these ladies, but I must give it to Freni here.


She is in another contest and my spelling will please you there  We didn't learn these things in Miss in high school. Thanks for voting.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Freni's sounded richer but there is something about the vulnerable sound of Sayao that grabs me every time -- especially when she is not as young and light voiced. I guess I cannot get away from the fact that she sounds like my mother. It's really uncanny.


----------

